# WTH is Google up to?



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2013)

> SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - How badly does Google want to keep under wraps a mysterious project taking shape on a barge in San Francisco Bay? Badly enough to require U.S. government officials to sign confidentiality agreements.








> Adding to the mystery, a second similar barge was recently spotted in Portland, Maine, and is also registered to By and Large LLC, according to local media reports.






http://ca.news.yahoo.com/google-takes-secrecy-heights-mystery-020206834.html

Insurance against EMP?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2013)

It's funny to see all the conspiracy theories on the news and other media. My bet is that it's a research center to start working on warp drive or a full-fledged replicator.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2013)

Another sign our Country is weak! Why they Hell would the US Coast guard sign jack shit?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe it's a Tesla free power generating site!

http://www.wired.com/business/2010/02/google-can-sell-power-like-a-utility/


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 30, 2013)

They are spying on the NSA!


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 30, 2013)

Close enough...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 30, 2013)

The NCEES is moving toward computer based testing right? I'm sure they are working with Google to create a secure database of test questions. I surmise that this is also where the cut score conclave will be held. Nothing else could require this level of secrecy, right?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 30, 2013)

Whatever it is, I guarantee it will be a huge disappointment when contrasted with all the speculation.

My speculation - cold fusion!

Probably reality - interactive underwear!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 30, 2013)

Interactive sex ala Demolition Man....


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 31, 2013)

Self driving barges? They've already logged thousands of miles with self driving cars, maybe they are trying to revolutionize the shipping industry.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2013)

Dleg said:


> Whatever it is, I guarantee it will be a huge disappointment when contrasted with all the speculation.




Sadly, that is usually the case.



Maybe an OTEC powerplant!


----------



## Power63 (Oct 31, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever it is, I guarantee it will be a huge disappointment when contrasted with all the speculation.
> ...


That's an interesting idea. That could be it.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2013)

Power63 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dleg said:
> ...




If you look at their patent app for a waterborn data center, it does appear to have a large water intake dropping down into the depths. It wasn't that long, but OTEC was my first thought when I saw it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok, what is an OTEC power plant?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_thermal_energy_conversion

Cool concept. So far hasn't really worked out.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't you mean warm and cool concept...


----------



## Power63 (Oct 31, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Power63 said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...






What would the purpose of such a center? I guess move it into an area after a disaster? Anyway powering a data center with OTEC is an interesting idea.

Where can you find the patent?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 31, 2013)

I sincerely doubt it's OTEC. Although one of the only OTEC attempts was performed on a barge about that size, it was performed off Hawaii, where the surface waters are warm and to deep waters are cold - you don't have that contrast in SF or Maine, so it would make no sense. Even in Hawaii, the Carnot (=theoretical maximum) efficiency is only around 6%, which translates to a practical efficiency of maybe 3%, at best. What this means is that, in order to produce any appreciable amount of power, you have to pump an enormous quantity of water to extract the heat from, which means gigantic pumps, a gigantic heat exchanger, and the need for thermal reservoirs that can sustain the recycling of that water (i.e., massive, deep ocean waters with good currents). The Hawaii barge-OTEC drew water from 2,200 feet at 2700 gpm, and only produced 55 kW, while eating up 40 kW in pumping energy (net 15 kW) - that gives an idea of the size of equipment that would be needed.

Sorry - OTEC gets me going. I've had to explain to island politicians too many times, after being visited by sham OTEC salesmen promising "free energy from the ocean". Free, my ass.


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 31, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Power63 said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...




The most likely answer I see is that it's intended to be a portable vessel with a decent heat sink. If they can get power from another source that can be mounted on the barges - say, WEC or a solar array dragged behind them - they could move the vessel just about anywhere they can get an internet connection to.

I do wonder, though - depending on how seaworthy it is, could they move it offshore and do some fun stuff to connect to a fiber line outside of US (or friendly nation) jurisdiction?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 1, 2013)

Dleg said:


> Whatever it is, I guarantee it will be a huge disappointment when contrasted with all the speculation.




You got this part right... apparently it's just going to be a floating showroom and party venue for Google to entertain and impress VIP guests and potential customers...

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2013/10/31/googles-secret-revealed-barge-to-offer-high-end-showrooms-party-deck/



> A source who has been onboard the vessel, which is moored off San Francisco’s Treasure Island under tight security, told KPIX 5 the first three floors are designed to serve as “dazzling showrooms” that can be outfitted with chrome features and floor lighting. There is an upper “party deck” meant to feature bars, lanais and other comforts so Google can fete its upscale customers.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 1, 2013)

^Or is it.....{Newman voice] _MISDIRECTION!_


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd like to go party their and see if I'm "disappointed".

Why is the populace so "disappointed" in the barge truth? It's not Google's fault people put up a high expectation of what they think it should be.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

this thread makes me hungry for seafood


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 1, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Or is it.....{Newman voice] _MISDIRECTION!_


Hello....................N-E-W-M-A-N.



Road Guy said:


> this thread makes me hungry for seafood


+1. Yup I think I'll have sushi for lunch today.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

I was thinking the fried variety


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 7, 2013)

Dleg said:


> I sincerely doubt it's OTEC. Although one of the only OTEC attempts was performed on a barge about that size, it was performed off Hawaii, where the surface waters are warm and to deep waters are cold - you don't have that contrast in SF or Maine, so it would make no sense. Even in Hawaii, the Carnot (=theoretical maximum) efficiency is only around 6%, which translates to a practical efficiency of maybe 3%, at best. What this means is that, in order to produce any appreciable amount of power, you have to pump an enormous quantity of water to extract the heat from, which means gigantic pumps, a gigantic heat exchanger, and the need for thermal reservoirs that can sustain the recycling of that water (i.e., massive, deep ocean waters with good currents). The Hawaii barge-OTEC drew water from 2,200 feet at 2700 gpm, and only produced 55 kW, while eating up 40 kW in pumping energy (net 15 kW) - that gives an idea of the size of equipment that would be needed.
> 
> Sorry - OTEC gets me going. I've had to explain to island politicians too many times, after being visited by sham OTEC salesmen promising "free energy from the ocean". Free, my ass.




My problem with OTEC is because of the poor efficiency, you have to run a LOT of water through there and change the temp of the water a decent amount. I think the vast quanitity of water being affected by the temp change would cause massive, unintended environmental problems.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2013)

^that was my thought when I looked up what OTEC meant


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2013)

This Is What Google's Barge Should Eventually Look Like:







Ref: http://gizmodo.com/report-googles-barge-will-be-an-unprecedented-artist-1460715177


----------



## csb (Nov 8, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> I'd like to go party their and see if I'm "disappointed".
> 
> Why is the populace so "disappointed" in the barge truth? It's not Google's fault people put up a high expectation of what they think it should be.




Google hosted a kickoff party when our entire group went with them for e-mail and drives. They ran out of cupcakes, there were no giveaways and there was a cheap candy bar. I'm not getting on the Google Party Barge  and finding out it's all Rolling Rock and meatballs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2013)

csb said:


> and finding out it's all Rolling Rock and meatballs.


That's a banquet in WI!!! I'm sold!


----------

